# Youth looking to be on a shooting staff



## Hoyt_em (Feb 18, 2007)

Keep pluggen away kido. Sounds like your on the right track. Do what ever you can to promote archery, keep posting good scores and represent yourself well.


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Hoyt_em said:


> Keep pluggen away kido. Sounds like your on the right track. Do what ever you can to promote archery, keep posting good scores and represent yourself well.


+1
Shoot as much as you can, go to as many shoots as you can, promote archery and carry yourself well. You will get noticed and asked to represent stores and products as a result.
Good luck!

Lien2


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*shooting staff*

Thanks all the are helping me.....yet havent gotten any yet exept for that one i have now......i shoot tomarrow i will tell ya my score then! Thanks again, Kody Grandalen


----------



## x-finder (Apr 1, 2006)

There are alot of guys on here selling there products,some of you should hook this kid up with some things. (may get him to the next level) Keep at it young man.:thumbs_up


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*Thank you*

thank you all that have replied and all the nice comments i am looking forward to getting some more now! Thank you very much, Kody


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

nothin :sad:


----------



## pudldux (Jan 14, 2004)

be patient, keep working hard. You might want to try your local proshops to get a start.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

forward me a resume and I'll see what I can do


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*staff*

forward me a resume and I will see what I can do:thumbs_up


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

thats it up there!


----------



## x-finder (Apr 1, 2006)

Send these guys a PM,and maybe they can help you out. If you can get kids away from the TV it is worth helping them.:wink:


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

yup i did:wink: i hope i get atleast one more!


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*league*

Hey guys, I just wanted to keep you posted with my scores i shot a 298 today! Getting off to a good start this year!


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*staff*

none......yet


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

carbon_kid said:


> none......yet


You are on the right track, but its not something that is going to happen overnight. Just keep posting scores and working hard. Many many people try to become staff shooters.........but not that many make it.

Dont worry, from your scores you will make it soon:thumbs_up

Keep shooting!


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*thanks*



bowaholic77 said:


> You are on the right track, but its not something that is going to happen overnight. Just keep posting scores and working hard. Many many people try to become staff shooters.........but not that many make it.
> 
> Dont worry, from your scores you will make it soon:thumbs_up
> 
> Keep shooting!


thank you for the help!:tongue:


----------



## woobenbowhunter (Jun 18, 2008)

Good shooting. I am 18 and have only been shooting for 2 years. I love the sport of archery and I am glad to see more of the young generation outdoors rather than indoors. I am still looking for sponsors to. Just keep shooting and do the best you can everytime you shoot. Something will come around. Good Luck


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

woobenbowhunter said:


> Good shooting. I am 18 and have only been shooting for 2 years. I love the sport of archery and I am glad to see more of the young generation outdoors rather than indoors. I am still looking for sponsors to. Just keep shooting and do the best you can everytime you shoot. Something will come around. Good Luck


ya good luck to you to!!


----------



## Robin_Hood (Jan 14, 2009)

*youth*

Come on guys give this guy a chance! Even if you picked your staff already i would put him on he seems to be really good! I no some of you guys dont have a youth staff but it would be a good time to start for a young archer like him!


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*thanks*

thank you all that have replied.......man y dont you guys have a company!!!


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*youth*

706 views..............no shooting staff...........


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

carbon_kid said:


> 706 views..............no shooting staff...........


dont get upset it will come best bet would be to send your apps to some companies


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> dont get upset it will come best bet would be to send your apps to some companies


send me your resume and I will get back with you if your are interested in a stabilizers and accessories sponsership.

Todd


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*shooting staff*

sent in!!!! very excited


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*ttt*

up for the night


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*..*

nice sunny morning here in North Dakota......i feel its gonna be a good day!


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*#*

if you guys want to talk to me in person my number is 1701-289-0018


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

I shoot national ASA tournaments and I sent Resumes to all the guys above that told you to send in and got turned down.

I'm 16.... never get excited until u know u made it.

I also have 2 pearsons( fastpassthrough) a Generation 2 and Ben Pearson Recurve... just sold my Z-32.


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*....*

oh i forgot in league we were league champions last year........i will try getr a picture of the plack today or tomarrow!


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

*G-String Shooting Staff*

Send me your Resume 
We make Custom Bow Strings
xXx Archery
G-Strings
[email protected]


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

*good luck*

good luck kid. I had a full page of tournament wins and 2nd's and 3rd's when I was your age. I was dying for sponsors also and finally got on with high country. Only problem was that I couldn't shoot their bows like I could the one I was shooting at the time so I didn't stay with them long. I just felt like it was more important to shoot good than have patches on my shirt. Your posting good scores so you might want to try the companies that you already shoot their equipment. Things like stabilizers and rests might not matter to much but as far as sights and bows I would stick to what works for you. And if you don't get on with who you want that means you have to try harder to MAKE them want you. Keep shooting high scores and going to absolutely as many local shoots as possible and doing the most you can for archery and if nothing else one of these days you'll be forced to shoot pro and then your sponsorship will all fall in place.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

*and..*

and by the way don't ever give up and quit. I dropped out of archery for 5 years and when I came back a LOT of the guys that I was swapping wins with were on top pro staffs. If you want to be in the hoyt or mathews (or any other company) catalog you have to earn it so just be patient and keep plugging away. how old are you anyway?


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

TTT for an up and comer:thumbs_up


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*thanks*

thanks for the bump!


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*ttt*

up for the night!


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

carbon_kid said:


> up for the night!


Good job shooting. 

First off, read over your posts.. No capitalization of the beginning of your sentences. No capitalization of you I's. Remember, as a staff shooter or any other type of professional in this sport, you must make sure that your grammar and punctuation are correct on your resume and articles. 

Best of luck with that.


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks i will keep that in mind! :wink:


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey man keep plugging away you will get the one's you are looking for sooner or later. it takes a while man trust me i didnt get a dea luntill i turned 19 so just keep doin what your doin you will see that it will pay off and make sure you dont give up man. GOOD LUCK bud!!!!


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

johnson21 said:


> Hey man keep plugging away you will get the one's you are looking for sooner or later. it takes a while man trust me i didnt get a dea luntill i turned 19 so just keep doin what your doin you will see that it will pay off and make sure you dont give up man. GOOD LUCK bud!!!!


Thing I can tell you is to just have fun and keep shooting eventually one day they will come to you.

Keep having fun and shooting and be patient sometimes it might take a long time.

Goodluck and all the best
Travis


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*thanks*

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

Hey buddy. I know it can be hard as a kid to get on a staff. Be patient and wait for it to come. It dont all matter on how good you can shoot, most all companies look for a guy with a good head on his shoulders who can promote the sport and there product. Remember you never know who could be watching you so always have a good time even if you are having a bad day. Let me know if there is anything I can do to help you!

Take Care and Shoot Straight,
Jake Brock.


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*thanks*

Thanks jake! Kody


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*Thanks select archery*

hey guys i just want to thank select archery for putting me on there staff even if i am a little late!:angel:


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*Thanks*

And another Huge thanks to Pearson! And the help from Jim Rumps (select archery) and Richard Batdorf (fastpassthrough). i couldn't do it without them! thank you all for helping me and i really appreciate it!


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

Congrats! on getting on the Pearson Team!! Have fun and Shoot straight :thumbs_up


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

carbon_kid said:


> And another Huge thanks to Pearson! And the help from Jim Rumps (select archery) and Richard Batdorf (fastpassthrough). i couldn't do it without them! thank you all for helping me and i really appreciate it!


Good luck! keep your head up shoot straight and enjoy:thumbs_up


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*thanks*

Yup thanks! waiting for the contract!


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

Good luck and have fun. Its nice to see younger guys who going to be in this sport for a long time. I started later in life, but thats better than never.


----------



## x-finder (Apr 1, 2006)

Pretty cool that you guys helped this kid out,that is where your future is. :thumbs_up


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Congrats on getting on those staffs!


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*thanks*

thanks guys....hoping to get a few more......that wont interfier with the ones i have now!


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*ttt*

up for the night! and thanks for all the posts #53


----------



## Robin_Hood (Jan 14, 2009)

*Good Job!*

congratulations kid! There will be more soon!


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

Good job man it only gets better from here trust me...


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

to the top oh and by the way my #200 post!!!:tongue:


----------



## servingspinner (Dec 28, 2008)

We are always looking for staff, if you orany of your friends would like to send a resume you can find the address at www.scottsstrings.com


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*i wish*

gosh i wish i could but i am now with G-strings but your products look really good!


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*ttt*

up up and away


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

Congratulations Kody. :thumbs_up


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*thanks*

Yup! thanks for the help!


----------



## crawdad375 (Mar 23, 2006)

Good things come to those who wait. Shoot archery to have a good time and to promote the sport. If your only goal is to have a shirt full of patches you will not enjoy your shooting as much. Focus on shooting and talk with people in the insustry and it will happen.


----------

